# IVF TREATMENT AND HIGH FSH



## carina45 (Jun 28, 2007)

hello everyone, is there anyone out there that has been refused IVF because of their age and high FSH?

Would love to hear from anyone on this


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Carina

I am sorry I can't help you on your question, but I hope someone can give you an answer soon.

Good luck with your TX

Debbie xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am a bit late in replying.  I got refused at the UCH with fsh of 10.9.  Was offered to do iuis and gift after 3 iuis.  The lister will treat people with high fsh and also the Create Health.  hope this helps... You can try to lower your fsh with acupuncture and Chinese herbs...


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi i had a high level of 23 and i was guuted doc told me i'd started the change but they gave me a go privatly so i'm waiting for the results, i was shocked to get a result like that as i'm only 38. good luck x


----------

